# presentazione newbie

## trigg

salve a tutti 

è da un paio di anni che ho iniziato ad usare linux 

ho iniziato con linux mint , dopo un paio di mesi sono passato a slackware che ho usato per un'anno e mezzo. da qualche mese sto usando arch-linux

ho imparato ad usare grazie ai forum tutti questi sistemi ma in questi anni ho avuto molte difficoltà nell'approcciarmi nel mondo di gentoo , ho usato sabayon (che mi è piaciuta tantissim) e sto usando calculate-linux  per cercare di capire

come funziona gentoo.

confido nel vostro aiuto , perchè da quando ho scoperto linux è diventato una vera e propria passione che mi ha portato oggi a iscrivermi nel forum fi gentoo italia.

un saluto a tutti

cordialmente Trigg

----------

## Maxxx

Benvenuto trigg,

per utilizzare Gentoo di certo avrai bisogno del forum   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , come del resto tutti noi...

non si finisce mai di imparare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto nel forum italiano di gentoo.

----------

## trigg

grazie per il benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

